# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] Supprimer des lignes blanches dans un export Excel

## penemimine

Bonjour
J'ai un rapport qui contient :
- un en-tte de page avec les titres des colonnes
- un sous-rapport 1 avec un ensemble de donnes
- un autre sous-rapport 2 avec un autre ensemble de donnes

Quand je gnre l'export Excel (donnes uniquement), j'obtiens :
- une premire ligne avec les titres des colonnes
*- une ligne blanche* 
- les enregistrements de mon sous-rapport 1
*- 3 lignes blanches*
- les enregistrements de mon sous-rapport 2

Est-il possible de supprimer ces lignes blanches ?

Merci d'avance, cordialement
Mine

----------


## kikidrome

bonjour
J'ai dj rencontr ce problme : la taille de la section doit tre gale  la hauteur du champ.

bonne chance

----------


## penemimine

Cela marche effectivement dans le cas de champs simples mais pas avec des sous-rapports.
J'ai essay de :
- dplacer le sous-rapport dans une autre section,
- de rduire la section concerne puis d'y r-insrer le sous-rapport 
=> l'outil redimensionne la hauteur de la section pile  la taille du sous-rapport
et *j'ai toujours dans Excel mes lignes blanches* (que je ne vois pas dans l'aperu)

Mine

----------


## kikidrome

est-ce qu'il y a des sections dans le sous rapport ?

----------


## penemimine

Bonjour,

Oui il y a des sections dans les sous-rapports :
- 2 groupes EG1 et EG2 : Supprimer (sans exploration)
- Dtail : Supprimer (sans exploration)
- PPG2a :  Supprimer (sans exploration)
- PPG2b : zone d'affichage des champs + option: Supprimer la section vide
- PPG2c :  Supprimer (sans exploration)
- PPR :  Supprimer (sans exploration)

- je mets les champs  afficher dans PPG et pas dans Dtail car je fais des totaux (champ de total cumul)
- les 3 PPG2 permettent de supprimer les enregistrements vides (cf. doc)

Merci d'avance,
Mine

----------


## kikidrome

bonjour

est-ce que dans le sous rapport, les hauteurs des champs sont bien ajusts  la hauteur des sections ?

si c'est possible, envoie moi le rpt (avec donnes sauvgardes), je t'envoie mon adresse par MP.

----------


## asiane

Bonjour,

Si kikidrome trouve la rponse, je veux bien la rponse ici.

Moi, la seule faon que j'ai trouv de "corriger" cela, c'est une fois dans Excel :
1-Numroter une colonne  droite de 1  n
2-Trier par la colonne A
3-Supprimer les lignes vides
4-Retrier par la colonne numrote
5-Supprimer cette colonne

Ch***  faire, vous en conviendrez  ::mrgreen::

----------


## digitfree

Bonjour,
Je reprends ce "vieux" sujet pour voir si vous avez la solution afin de ne pas avoir 1 lignes "blanche" sur 2 dans l'export excel ... mme si en soit ce n'est pas compliqu de les enlever.
Dans mon cas, hyper simple (en CR2008), export bas sur le pied de page groupe PPG4 (voir le rpt ci-dessous) ; pas de sous-rapport ; tous mes champs ont la mme hauteur ; j'ai "ressr" la section afin qu'elle soit de mme hauteur que les champs (mais peut-tre y a t'il une technique particulire sur ce point ?) ... et j'ai toujours 1 ligne sur 2 blanche  l'export.
Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une subtile ... subtilit.
Merci de votre aide

----------


## digitfree

En fait , en cherchant un peu, j'ai pu rsoudre mon pb de lignes blanches dans l'export excel.
Aprs plusieurs tests, je retiens au final, qu'il faut mettre d'une part les champs de la section concerne  la mme mme hauteur et d'autre part les "aligner sur la grille"; il me semble que les aligner par ex. sur les lignes de base ou autres n'vite pas d'avoir ces lignes blanches  l'export.
Je n'ai pas tout compris, mais a marche. 
Si quelqu'un a une explication + "scientifique", a m'intresse.

----------


## leloup84

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouv une astuce ?
Mme si je suis en CR13.
J'ai aussi des sous tats avec des calculs dont je masque avec exploration la section.
Et  l'export ces fameuses ligne blanche vide.

----------


## luc_chivas

Exporter en CSV

----------


## leloup84

Oui mais l'impression des utilisateurs se fait depuis un ERP, o est propos PDF ou Excel.

----------


## luc_chivas

Malheurement, Crystal Reports ne peut pas rsoudre tous les manques de progiciels, mais les mets trs souvent en avant..
Demandes  l'diteur de mettre  jour son SDK qui doit remonter aux annes 80.

----------


## leloup84

Ok merci.

----------

